# 4 Grain Weizen



## Muggus (6/3/10)

G'day folks,

So I purchased some malted Rye and Naked Oats a couple of months back, a kilo of each, and have been toying with the idea of putting them in all sorts of brews, but i've really wanted to make something completely different which accentuates the grains themselves.
My idea was to make a 4 grain beer, 1kg each of Barley malt, wheat malt, rye malt and oat malt (i think it's malted?).
No doubt the mash is going to be quite thick and oily and hard to deal with, i'll get over that bridge when I get to it, my only questions are:

Is it worth while doing a step mash for such a beer? Or should I stick with single infusion?

What kind of yeast would suit this beer? I was thinking hefeweizen, so it would almost be like some sort of roggenbier, but I also have some Belgian ale on standby. Or should I stick with a neutral ale yeast and lets the grains speak for themselves?

Any input, critisism, anecdotes, war stories, etc, are welcome.

Cheers
Mike...who gets inspiration for beer recipes of bread packets.


----------



## Tony (6/3/10)

1272

American Rye Beer!


----------



## Bizier (6/3/10)

Sounds like a good breakfast beer Mike, perhaps some rauch malt to provide the bacon in the toasted sandwich 

I have been step mashing everything of late and loving it, so I say go for it.

I think the naked oats are more like a crystal from memory, rather than oat malt, but I have not used them. :: Just searched, and yep, they are (item 18). I suggest using them like crystal. Perhaps get some regular malted oats as well.

What is your volume and hops?
What do you want out of the beer, because that will determine your yeast, right?
Maybe you should use bread yeast h34r:


----------



## Muggus (7/3/10)

Bizier said:


> What is your volume and hops?
> What do you want out of the beer, because that will determine your yeast, right?
> Maybe you should use bread yeast h34r:


I'm thinking small batch, not sure what kind of efficiency i'll get, so probably 18L.
As far as hops go it's not a big deal. Just bitter it to 20-25 IBU with whatever I have...like 5g of Topaz for 60min will almost do  

Very tempted to go with a wheat beer yeast, haven't made a wheat beer for a while.

Oddly enough, I DO have a start of bread yeast in the fridge from a previous brew... h34r:


----------

